# Belen Rodriguez - Milan Menswear Fashion Week Spring Summer 2014 show - John Richmond in Mailand 24.06.2013 x 2



## Q (27 Juni 2013)

​


----------



## romanderl (27 Juni 2013)

Sie ist ein Model und sie sieht gut aus


----------

